# لماذا ينسي الرجل التواريخ المهمة بعد الزواج؟



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

لماذا ينسي الرجل التواريخ المهمة بعد الزواج؟

صمت مميت وتبريرات لا معني لها وحالة تذمر وشكوى دائمة من الرجل بعد الزواج ، فبعد أن كان يجاهد نفسه في فترة الخطوبة ليظهر للمرأة بطريقة رومانسية وحالمة كحيلة للتقرب منها وجذبها تجاهه ، تحول حاله بعد الزواج وتراجع عن الاهتمام بأقل التفاصيل كنسيان التواريخ المهمة وتجاهل الاحتفال بالمناسبات المشتركة مع زوجته مثل عيد زواجهما ، أو عيد ميلادها أو عيد الحب .
فقد تراجع اهتمامه بالمناسبات والتواريخ المهمة بعد الزواج في حين أن الزوجة ترى أن هذه الأحداث مهمة وتشكل ركناً أساسياً في العلاقة واستمرارها ، ومن هنا تصاب المرأة بحالة من الإحباط والخذلان في شريك حياتها الذي تبدل حاله بعد الزواج .

تري لماذا يتراجع الرجل عن الاهتمام بالمناسبات والتواريخ المهمة بعد الزواج ؟ سؤال طرحه لهـنّ على بعض الرجال

ضغوط الحياة تلهي الزوج

يؤكد علاء عبد الخالق - صحفي - أن الضغوط الاقتصادية والنفسية تعتبر من أهم العوامل التي قد تلهي الرجل في كثير من الأحيان عن تذكر المناسبات أو التواريخ أو حتى المواعيد الخاصة بزوجته ، فأنا على سبيل المثال أملك ذاكرة حديدية فأنا أنسى كل شيء ، خصوصاً فيما يتعلق بالحكومة المنزلية.

وبالطبع أنا كزوج "مستأنث" ومسالم أدفع ثمن هذه الذاكرة الخربة غالياً حيث تفرض الحكومة الجهنمية على العبد لله عقوبات تفوق تلك التي فرضتها واشنطن على بغداد ، وتتدرج هذه العقوبات بدءاً بالتكشيرة و" البوذ " وطبق البصارة والعدس وتصل إلى حد العزل في " غرفة الفئران " .

ويضيف علاء أنه من أجل هذا ولأني أستوعب الدرس جيداً ودائما ما أستفيد من التجارب القاسية المريرة فقد خصصت مفكرة مدون بها جميع التواريخ والمناسبات التي لزاما علي أن أتذكرها ، وهذا طبعاً ليس جبناً مني وإنما إعمالاً لمبدأ السلامة أولاً.

ويوافقه الرأي محمد متولي على ـ محاسب ـ قائلاً : إن الرجل بعد الزواج تقع علي عاتقه مسئوليات عديدة وضغوطات نفسية صعبة لأنه أصبح مسئولاً عن نفقات المنزل من مأكل ومشرب ومدارس وأشياء عديدة من هذا القبيل ، كل ذلك يفقده الإحساس بالزمن وليس التواريخ والمناسبات فقط .

ويري محمد إن الرجل يمكنه التصدي لهذه المشكلة بعمل تذكير على التليفون المحمول أو كتابة هذه التواريخ كي لا ينساها وحتي ينقذ نفسه من زن الزوجة وإلحاحها الدائم .

الرجل عملي أكثر من المرأة

أما عاطف إمام ـ مدير مبيعات ـ يوضح أن المرأة تهتم بالتفاصيل الدقيقة والتواريخ حتي في سردها للوقائع والحكايات ، لكن الرجل يهتم بالنتائج ، لا يضيع الوقت في التفاصيل الصغيرة ونسيانه للتواريخ ليس عمداً أو لأنه لا يحب زوجته لكن لأنه عملي تعبيره عن الحب يأخذ الصورة العملية الحسية .

ويشير عاطف إلى أن الحب عند الرجل يعني لمسة حانية أو قبلة لطيفة أما قمة الحب عند الرجل فتكون في ممارسة العلاقة الحميمة ، ولأن المرأة تهتم بالتفاصيل أكثر نراها عاطفية تهتم بالمشاعر الرقيقة والنظرات الحانية التي قد تمثل بالنسبة لها أهمية أكبر من ممارسة العلاقة الحميمة ، وكما يقول جون جراي في كتابه " الرجال من المريخ والنساء من الزهرة " " في حين أن الرجل لديه رغبة جامحة في ممارسة العلاقة الحميمة فالمرأة تتوق أكثر للأشياء والتفاصيل الرومانسية بطاقة ورود عطور نزهات ليلية في ضوء القمر وهكذا " من هنا كان اهتمام المرأة بالتفاصيل والتواريخ المهمة في علاقتها بالرجل ونسيان الرجل لكل ذلك .

المرأة هي السبب

ويري هاني عبدالله ـ مهندس كمبيوتر ـ إن المرأة هي المسئولة الأولي عن نسيان الرجل لهذه المناسبات والتواريخ المهمة ، موضحاً أن الرجل الذي يعشق زوجته لا يستطيع أن ينسي أي مناسبة مشتركة بينه وبينها ، فالمرأة الذكية هي التي تستطيع بألاعيبها وحيلها أن تجعل الرجل ملك يمينها .

ويلوم هاني بعض الزوجات على كيفية تعاملهن مع أزواجهن ، مشيراً إلى أن المعاملة الجيدة المغلفة بالحنان والحب هي التي تجذب الرجل إلى بيته إلى زوجته مهما كانت الظروف أو المسئوليات فليس شرطاً أن يحتفل معها بهذه المناسبة بأشياء مكلفة فبمجرد تذكرته لهذه المناسبة بابتسامة وحب وعلاقة حميمية جيدة تقضي على كل الخلافات والمشاكل ، لكن كيف يتعامل الرجل مع امرأة تعشق النكد والحدة أعتقد أنه من حقه أن ينساها هي أيضاً ولا ينسي التواريخ والمناسبات فقط ، فالمرأة هي السبب مهما حدث .

أشكال اجتماعية غير مهمة

ويذكر حسن محمد ـ مهندس ديكور ـ أنه ليس شرطاً أن يعبر الرجل عن حبه لزوجته في المناسبات أو بتذكره التواريخ المهمة ، فمن الممكن أن يحضر الرجل هدية أو ورد في أي وقت من الأوقات حباً وتقديراً لزوجته .

ويتساءل حسن لماذا تفكر المرأة بهذه الطريقة ؟ وهي في النهاية أشكال اجتماعية غير مهمة ، ولعدم أهميتها لا يمكن أن يقاس بها حب الرجل واهتمامه لزوجته خاصة في ظل ضغوطات الحياة والمشاكل التي تنصب على الرجل ، موضحاً أن المرأة بطبيعتها عاطفية تحكم قلبها ومشاعرها قبل عقلها ، لذا فهي تفضل الرجل الذي يبادلها نفس الشعور والذي يتذكر دائماً أدق التفاصيل والتواريخ وهذا الأمر من رابع المستحيلات لأن دماغ المرأة مختلفة تماماً عن دماغ الرجل .

خلل في العلاقة

وحول هذا الموضوع تؤكد رضوي فرغلي -معالجة نفسية - أن المرأة بطبيعتها معجونة بالتفاصيل، تحكم الأمور بمشاعرها وعاطفتها التي لا تهدأ ولا تمل من الاستمرار على الوتيرة نفسها ، ومراحل حياتها المختلفة تعكس انتقالات أفقية ونوعية ، بعكس الرجل الذي تمثل حياته تراكمات رأسية ومحدودة ، فهو يرتبط بتواريخه المهمة بعلاقة خارجية مكتسبة تفتقد للعمق مقارنة بالمرأة.

وتري رضوي أن تجاهل المناسبات وعدم الاهتمام بتواريخ مهمة لدى كل طرف في الحياة الزوجية ، لا يُعد مرضاً أو مشكلة في ذاته ، إنما عرض على خلل ما في جوهر العلاقات، كما في حالة زوجين فقدا كل أشكال التواصل فأصبحت العلاقة بينهما مثل هيكل فارغ لا يستند على شيء حقيقي، تستمر فقط بقوة الدفع الذاتية من أجل الأطفال أو الحفاظ على الشكل الأسري الخارجي، هذه الحالة لا يفيدها الاحتفال من عدمه بقدر ما تفيدها مراجعة العلاقة ككل ، وأخذ موقف حاسم وواضح منها.

أما الزوجان اللذان ما زالا يحملان لبعضهما قدرا من المودة والمحبة ويحققان قدرا من الإشباع والرضا عن العلاقة، لكنهما يفتقدان إلى التوجه الصحيح لبوصلة المشاعر والعواطف، فقد يفيدهما أن يعرفا أن العلاقة تنمو وتتطور، أو تضمر وتموت بجهود الطرفين، وأن الزواج كعلاقة مستمرة لها قدر من التأثير السلبي في الطرفين مثل الملل والفتور ، لذا من الضروري ترك مساحة للحرية الشخصية، وأن يشعر كل طرف أنه مقبول لدى الآخر كما هو بعيوبه ومميزاته وطرقه المختلفة في التعبير عن مشاعره، أي حب غير مشروط بمواصفات معينة.

ومن المهم ألا يقف الزوجان عند موقف واحد كمحدد للعلاقة ، بمعنى إذا نسي طرف حدثاً مهماً في حياة شريكه ، فلا داعي لأخذ الأمر على محمل سلبي دائماً، وربطه بجوهر العلاقة، واعتباره مهدداً للحياة بينهما، قد يكون الأمر مجرد نسيان أو طبيعة الشريك أنه لا يعبر لفظياً أو فوريا عن عواطفه، ويمكن معاتبته بطريقة لطيفة دون أن يصل الأمر إلى الحافة ، فمن الجميل أن يظل الدافع الإيجابي للعلاقة يقظاً ، ويحاول الطرفان استعادة مواقف ناعمة أو السفر سوياً أو حتى التخلي عن الالتصاق الشديد بالشريك لفترة ، أو البدء بمواقف رومانسية صغيرة دون الانتظار من كل طرف أن يكون هو المتقدم أولاً ، فالعلاقات تظل حية ونابضة بقدر ما يمنحها الطرفان من اهتمام وإصرار على النجاح وتجاوز للمآزق الذي تتعرض له واعتبارها دوماً مثل طفل يحتاج للرعاية والاحتواء ، وأي إهمال في حقها يعرضها للخطر، ويجعلها محاطة بالجليد ، تحتفظ بكل شيء فيها إلا الحياة .
المصدر: lahona.com
http://www.arabnet5.com/news.asp?c=2&id=40819


​


----------



## kalimooo (18 نوفمبر 2009)

كلام سليم

فالضغوطات اليومية بهذا العصر

صعبة كثيرا على الرجل

شكرااااا جزيلا للموضوع

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع هام جدا 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااااااائع ومهم 

شكرااااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااااائع ومهم
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> ...


شكـــــــــــــرا


للمـــرور

الرائـــع


الرب  يسوع معاكم​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> كلام سليم
> 
> فالضغوطات اليومية بهذا العصر
> 
> ...


شكـــــــــــــرا


للمـــرور

الرائـــع


الرب  يسوع معاكم​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع هام جدا
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكـــــــــــــرا


للمـــرور

الرائـــع


الرب  يسوع معاكم​


----------

